# Carrying a gun: Legal, yes, but…



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

http://www.capitolhillblue.com/node/61534


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Special case.
Does not apply to everyone.

But there has to be an ajudication mechanism, both to deny and to approve carry permits.
It can't be arbitrary, and the applicant must be allowed both legal representation and appeal.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Carrying a gun: Legal, yes, but… 

why the "but"?........... if it's legal, it's legal. The problem we have here is that when people start to impose "qualifiers" on legal matters, then you end up with more restrictions imposed by the authorities which often times affect not only those who the restrictions are designed to prevent from accessing the law and end up restricting everyone more in the process. Those restrictions make it much more difficult for everyone else who is not legally "restricted" from exercising their rights.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The writer is off on a number of statements in his article...


It's not a "clip", it's a magazine, which holds ammunition for his Glock 17.
Virginia does not issue a CCP; there is no such thing here. What this state does issue is a CHP (Concealed Handgun Permit).
The AR-15 is NOT an assault rifle. Does it resemble a real assault rifle? Yes it does but that is immaterial to the object under discussion.
There is no open carry law in the state of Virginia. None.
Virginia now recognizes legal carry permits from residents of all of the other states.
Just thought these items needed some clarification.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> The writer is off on a number of statements in his article...
> 
> 
> It's not a "clip", it's a magazine, which holds ammunition for his Glock 17.
> ...


So, once again, as we have so often seen in these so called "factual" news articles, the writer knows "jack shit" about that which he writes. 
Thanks for the clarification. Just goes to show you, view everything you see in the news media with a skeptical eye until you are able to confirm the facts that are "supposedly" being reported as true.


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

This article is nothing more than disguised anti trash designed to appear as what they think a "reasonable" gun owner should be. You can tell by how it hits all the standard anti talking points: strutting with an AR15, open carry, reciprocity with less strict states, mental health, etc. Once you know what to look for it is obvious. Frankly, any time I read or hear "I support the 2nd, but ...." I know it is a crock.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

noway2 said:


> This article is nothing more than disguised anti trash designed to appear as what they think a "reasonable" gun owner should be. You can tell by how it hits all the standard anti talking points: strutting with an AR15, open carry, reciprocity with less strict states, mental health, etc. Once you know what to look for it is obvious. Frankly, any time I read or hear "I support the 2nd, but ...." I know it is a crock.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As soon as I started reading the article, I thought right away that it was an "I support the Second Amendment, but..." article. Whenever I see the "but" following that introductory phrase, I know that I am about to read stuff that doesn't connect with how I view this most precious right.

It's the same thing with people who write or say, "Just because you have the right doesn't mean you should... blah, blah, blah". Right away, I know I am going to see or get an eyeful/earful from someone who believes there needs to be limits placed on practicing one's inherent rights.

And lastly, the keywords: clip, assault rifle/weapon, spray a 1000 rounds in a minute, military-style, will blow your head off, etc. This is where knowledge, common sense, and attention to detail come in to save your day. Our enemies* are not just the obvious ones. The prudent man knows that they lurk everywhere in every form.

* By enemies, I mean those who would see us disarmed or thinly armed.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

At one time there was a US political party whose nickname was 'know nothings'; I don't recall the official name. The nickname would have been more accurate had it been 'know littles', but that doesn't scan. This author exudes 'know little'.


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Well said, @SouthernBoy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

noway2 said:


> Well said, @SouthernBoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir.


----------

